# Kennesaw, GA - Male German Shepherd (age unknown)



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

My comments: *PLEASE someone give this German Shepherd a suitable home!*


AD:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/1294175439.html

REPLY TO: [email protected]  

OKAY I HAVE HAD A LOT OF REPLIES CONCERNING MY DOGS AND IT WILL TAKE AWHILE TO GO THROUGH THEM ALL. I FIRST OFF WANT TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE IS NOT WANTING TO JUST BREED THEM. I HAVE TO KNOW WHO IS REALLY GOING TO GIVE THEM A GOOD HOME. THEREFORE I AM GOING TO ASK FOR A SMALL REHOMING FEE FOR THEM. I AM ALSO GOING TO LET MY HUSBAND DO THE SCREENING FOR THE SHEPHERD BECAUSE HE IS A POLICE OFFICER AND I BOUGHT THE DOG FOR HIM.

I am seeking homes for my 3 loving dogs. They all are great dogs and for the most part happy. We love them and don't want to get rid of them but with the economy the way it is we really cant afford them anymore. They all are full breeds. I paid a pretty penny for each of them. 

*1.-German, German Shepherd--MALE--not neutered, has had some training and does well inside. However he stay outside because he is to big in the house. Because he stay outside the flies have gotten to his ears. I have been battling this for year and tried everything I could to get them to leave him alone. Stays on a chain because we have goats and he jumps over our 6ft fences. He is very smart. Scared of lighting and thunder and will bark. *

I DO NOT WANT THEM TO GO TO SOMEONE WHO WILL MISTREAT THEM. I HAVE TREATED THESE DOGS AS IF THEY ARE ONE OF MY BABIES. 


My comments: I'm sorry, but I don't chain my "babies" to a tree outside and let the fleas eat its ears.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Would it be inappropriate if I sent his person a nasty email?

How can you give your babies away too?


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, I agree, who would leave their baby outside and let bugs chew up their ears...? Ugh, that poor dog. Too big for the house? Bella and I are in an apartment right now, what a lame excuse...Some people just don't make any sense. Why would you buy a GSD for your policeman husband, just to let it rot in the backyard getting eaten by bugs...what good does that do for either of them? I hope someone nice gets him out of there. If I had my house by now... 








I really like this "They all are great dogs and for the most part happy." For the most part? I can just imagine him being chained outside while it's storming out, being all scared and alone, dripping wet...Ugh, I'm going to be thinking about him all day now. He probably jumps the 6 ft. fence to escape from that situation...


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WWould it be inappropriate if I sent his person a nasty email?
> 
> How can you give your babies away too?


I'm really having a hard time restraining myself from doing the same...


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi W*Would it be inappropriate if I sent his person a nasty email?*
> 
> How can you give your babies away too?


I'm sure you wouldn't be the only nasty email this person would get. If she is offering all that information about her poor treatment of those poor babies ~ I bet they are neglected even more than she eludes to. 

The sad thing is she appears to think that her treatment of these dogs is normal and acceptable. Come on lady ~ if you don't want people to breed your dogs ~ get them neutered!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Right!? She's just going to take anyone's word that they won't breed her "Pretty Penny Purebreds"? Smart. 

At least she admitted that the dogs deserve better...Obviously!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WWould it be inappropriate if I sent his person a nasty email?
> 
> How can you give your babies away too?


I don't think it would be helpful to be nasty the them. It will probably only drive them to silence and then nobody can help the dogs....


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She says she has alot of replies, so I hope nice people take them who can afford them. why she got three dogs to start with, grrrrrr.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope these dogs find a good home. They certainly deserve it. Unfortunately, b/c this male is unneutered he is probably attractive to a lot of people for all of the wrong reasons. 

Hopefully someone wrote and offered advice on the proper way to rehome your dog and the people listened.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree, I'd love to send a terrible email, but they'll open it, read two lines, press DELETE, and move on. If they get enough they may just stop posting him and he'll end up with some BYB or in a shelter. 

Hope all of the dogs get a home... As for the fly bites. COME ON. They have spray, paste, cream, and many other thing JUST FOR DOG EARS to repel flies...


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, as you all know, there are A LOT of BYBers of German Shepherds here in Georgia. It would not surprise me to see, in a few weeks, "Puppies for sale. Father is a Police-trained German Shepherd."


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

That really isn't funny, just the fact that it's already so predictable is...then a year from now, we'll probably see a lot of his puppies in the urgent forum on this site.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Being rude won't help the situation at all...
This is the email I just sent this woman. (I was right, I haven't stopped thinking about these dogs since I posted earlier.)

"I saw your ad on craigslist and would love to give you a few good suggestions for rehoming your dogs, and being able to feel comfortable with where they end up. First of all, down here in the south especially, there are many, many (thousands) of German Shepherds in kill shelters as people are giving them up at an alarming rate. I know you don't want this to happen to your dog, or possible future puppies of your dog, right? The GSD rescues I know of are filled to the brim because of it, and are having a really hard time finding room for more dogs in urgent situations. 10 million animals are euthanized every year in shelters across America, and a high percentage of that is down here in the South. There are many low cost/free spay and neuter clinics close to your area, that are there for people who can not afford it otherwise. If you want to be certain your dogs aren't going to a backyard breeder, I'd suggest taking them there. They also vaccinate the dogs, and sometimes even give them a dose of Revolution which would stop the fleas, ticks, and even heartworm parasites. If they won't do it for free, it's usually $20-30, which you could add to their rehoming fee. Even a little extra, since they'd be up to date with shots, and spayed/neutered already!







I don't know how quickly you want to move the two that are not altered, but they only would need a week or two to heal up for you! That is my first and strongest recommendation. If that is not something you'd like to do, I'd try to contact a rescue for each particular breed, as they are FANTASTIC with finding the best of homes, and making sure the dogs are properly cared for, spayed/neutered, vaccinated, and checking vet/home/references. They would make sure your dogs were placed in the absolute best of homes, with the best of care. Rescues are a little hard up right now, and a lot don't have room, but you may be able to find one willing to accept your dogs! If that's also not something you'd like to do, my third suggestion would be to at least make up a contract to be signed by the potential adopter, a witness, and yourself giving the adopter a certain amount of time to get the dog altered, and recieve vet care. This has worked out for me in the past when I rehomed 30 Persian cats in the care of a cat hoarder. Well, I hope whatever you do, your dogs end up in a fantastic home! I know you won't let them down, it sounds like you really care about where they end up, so I wanted to offer some advice I could give to you from working in animal rescue for so long. Good luck!! I hope the very best for you and your dogs. It's great of you to realize you want your dogs to have better than you can provide, and not just dumping them in a shelter where they would have a very high chance of being euthanized like so many other lovable companions. I hope everything works out!"

I hope she takes some of this to heart, and does what's best for the dogs. Believe me, I was A LOT nicer than I wanted to be, but I feel approaching her in a nice way is better off for her dogs than telling her off would be.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveI agree, I'd love to send a terrible email, but they'll open it, read two lines, press DELETE, and move on. If they get enough they may just stop posting him and he'll end up with some BYB or in a shelter.
> 
> Hope all of the dogs get a home... As for the fly bites. COME ON. They have spray, paste, cream, and many other thing JUST FOR DOG EARS to repel flies...


After years of struggle to stop the flies...? What the heck has she been trying to do exactly to resolve it and not succeeding??? That really confused me, too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nicely done Devin.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks, I just hope I didn't offend her, and she actually uses some of my advice. Some people are just like that, though. I hope she's not one of them.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I would not send her a nasty email, that was just a vent. 

I am glad Devin sent her a email to educate her, let's see if she replys.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I know you wouldn't, just that it was SO TEMPTING!!!! I had to go through it and edit it like twice to take out any snarky remarks I made, and replace them with smile faces, or some compliment. I really did mean it about not dropping them in a kill shelter, but that was about it. I still haven't gotten a reply, but I'll keep checking throughout the day.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

She has still not emailed me, so I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Chances are the dog has been re-homed already (hopefully to a kind and knowledgable person, or we'll see him back on Craigslist).


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

How frustrating. I could never just give away an unaltered animal, I'd lose sleep over it, even. 

I'm overly sensitive, though. A couple weeks ago, when my mom went with me to look at houses, I saw a pair of cats mating in a person's yard. I actually teared up from it, just knowing what most likely will happen to some or all of the kittens. My mom thought I was a lunatic, or something.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I tear up every day reading this forum stuff, I am also very sensitive!!! Probably to much. Hope he got a great home, poor boy.


----------

